# Avia CS-92



## Pisis (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi,

here is a few pictures of a CS-92, which was in fact a leftover German Me 262 A-1a (some variants were B-1a). I took these pictures on some fair a few years ago. Not good scans though...

This is what Wikipedia says about the CS-92:


> The Czechoslovakian aircraft industry continued to produce single-seater and two-seater variants of the Me 262 after WWII. These were kept flying as late as 1957. Both versions are on display at the Prague Aero museum in Kbely.



I know most of the facts but at the moment I'm too lazy to write it all down... 

The question remains where should I upload the pictures...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice pics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

freakin' love the siggy pisis........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2006)

Good stuff Pisis.

Lanc if you freakin' love the Spitfire what would it be if it was a lanc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

oh come on that court case proved nothing


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

Retrail is necessary then


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, Avia CS-92 kicks @ss!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2006)

Differently a work of art

Micdrow


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 18, 2007)

Was the Avia CS-92 an improved version of the Messerschmitt Me-262 or did it keep the same problems as the Me-262?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2007)

According to the "TBU" publication no.186 about Me-262 the AVIA factory was producing some parts of Me-262 including the front part of the fuselage and other Czech factories produced parts of Junkers Jumo 004B-1 jet engine.After the end of WW2 there was a big number of assembled a/cs in the country.Therefore the government of The Czechoslovakia made a decision to equip The Czech Air Force with Me-262 called S-92 (for one-seater where "S" letter means - _stihac_ - fighter) and CS-92 (for two-seater).Avia factory in Prague-Letnany received 18 aircraft frames and Letecke Zavody Malesice (Aviation factory in Malesice) started assembling of Jumo 004B-1 engine named M-04.As a result of this the 5th Squadron was equipped with 8 planes (5 Avia S-92s and 3 CS-92s).When the licenced MiG-15 was entered into production and equipment both S-92 and CS-92 were taken back.For the rest of info you should ask Pisis for.Unless I find it.


----------



## net_sailor (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi!
I found one magnificent difference: the Czech installed a second hydarulic pump on right engine also. 
There were some smaller improvements in engine: better turbine blades and combustion chambers as well new electrical starter.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, thanks I just wondered about that.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wandered about this whole thread?!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## pikas (Sep 22, 2012)

New camoflage of the V-35


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for posting it pikas!


----------

